# They know more than we think they do



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Indra knew exactly what was going on today. She sensed it. I've never seen her like that in my life, ever before. She didn't want to leave his side, whined and cried after him.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

That makes me want to cry . Such a beautiful picture. Tell him I said Thank you for the sacrifices he is making (and the sacrifices you are making as well)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I will. I guess I am not the one who is making a major sacrifice. He's the one out there, not me. 

But yeah, that picture makes me want to cry too.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great picture! True meaning of a picture says a thousand words.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It really does. The most touching moment was when a female soldier came to pet her. She kneeled down and said "Don't crie, it'll be allright." that moment I really had to fight my tears back. It was quite memorable. It's these special occassions that make memories.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

What a fantastic picture and wonderful caption. Thank you so much for all the sacrifices you make, and please thank him for his service.

This pic deserves to be re-posted over and over again.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It really has a certain impact with the caption. Didn't think it was _that _strong.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Best wishes for a safe and speedy return of your soldier.
That is a such a sad beautiful picture.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> I will. I guess I am not the one who is making a major sacrifice. He's the one out there, not me.
> 
> But yeah, that picture makes me want to cry too.


Yes you are making a sacrifice too. You are sharing your husband with the country. It is not easy to be left behind and be alone. Don't ever underestimate your contribution.

He gets to come home to a warm loving home because you are there making that happen, doing it alone.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Incredible picture. It should be on Time magazine or something like it to remind us all.
We all go on with our lives and sometimes we forget.
Thanks to you and your husband and Indra.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I got super sad when I saw that on FB and even sadder now Sandra 

Lots of dog training the next year to keep your mind off it and make it go faster!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Sandra,

I want to thank you, your husband and Indra for your sacrifice. We are a better country because of you all. Thank you. God Speed for sure.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Indra knew exactly what was going on today. She sensed it. I've never seen her like that in my life, ever before. She didn't want to leave his side, whined and cried after him.


Ahh. Of course she did know.



Mrs.K said:


> I will. I guess I am not the one who is making a major sacrifice. He's the one out there, not me.


Oh but yes you are sacrificing... thank you for that.



Mrs.K said:


> It really has a certain impact with the caption. Didn't think it was _that _strong.


I don't think you even need the caption - the emotional effect is strong even without it.



JulieBays said:


> Sandra,
> 
> I want to thank you, your husband and Indra for your sacrifice. We are a better country because of you all. Thank you. God Speed for sure.


Exactly what she said.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> I got super sad when I saw that on FB and even sadder now Sandra
> 
> Lots of dog training the next year to keep your mind off it and make it go faster!


Yep, lots of dog training and we've got a lot to work for anyways if we want to go that route. It'll definitely keep me busy. :hug:


Thanks everybody for all your wishes. It definitely made me feel a little better. I'm still kind of standing beside me but I guess that is just the way it is and it'll get better. Tomorrow I'll meet with the team to do some SAR training. It's the perfect timing and get my mind off of it for a little while.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You made an old ex-Marine shed a tear.
God Bless America
God Bless our armed forces.
God Bless their wives, husbands and children.
God Bless our dogs who can only wait silently.... and wonder.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> You made an old ex-Marine shed a tear.
> God Bless America
> God Bless our armed forces.
> God Bless their wives, husbands and children.
> God Bless our dogs who can only wait silently.... and wonder.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sent chills through me.

I have no doubt she sensed the separation.

I've said a prayer for their safe reunion.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Now I'm the one crying. 

Thank you all so much for your support. Tonight, it really feels good. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> You made an old ex-Marine shed a tear.
> God Bless America
> God Bless our armed forces.
> God Bless their wives, husbands and children.
> God Bless our dogs who can only wait silently.... and wonder.


Thank you too. :hugs:

I love you guys. You helped me getting through the relocation from Germany to the US and now you are helping me to get through him deploying. Thank you so so much.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This is a quick short video of her and hubby. 





She just knew.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


PaddyD said:


> You made an old ex-Marine shed a tear.
> God Bless America
> God Bless our armed forces.
> God Bless their wives, husbands and children.
> God Bless our dogs who can only wait silently.... and wonder.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> What a fantastic picture and wonderful caption. Thank you so much for all the sacrifices you make, and please thank him for his service.
> 
> This pic deserves to be re-posted over and over again.


I agree, and I Thank You both as well. Prayers of safety to him and strength for you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I had finally stopped getting completely choked up over the picture and then the video. 

Sandra, I'm here is you ever want to talk. I know how much deployments can suck. I missed Geramy so much when he went to Iraq. 

Keep busy!! From a fellow military wife, thank you to you AND your husband for your service. Its not an easy job.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

They do know so much. Deployments are difficult, glad that you have your Indra to keep company.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

To echo everyone else, thank you to both you & your hubby. Deployment affects so many.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

As previously mentioned, please thank your husband for keeping us safe and thank you and Indra for sharing him.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That picture choked me up yesterday on FB and it is doing so again here, today. Thank you to all of you. Him for his service, you for loving and supporting him and sacrificing while he is gone and to ALL of your dogs for waiting patiently for him to return. I can't wait to see the video of Indra's first reaction when she sees him again!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you so much. I will make sure to have the camera handy. She's probably getting to him before I do


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> You made an old ex-Marine shed a tear.
> God Bless America
> God Bless our armed forces.
> God Bless their wives, husbands and children.
> God Bless our dogs who can only wait silently.... and wonder.


:thumbup:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for protecting our country and making the scarifices that keep us all safe. Safe journey to and back for your husband and may the God bless you and yours .


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Such a typical shepherd staying close to the ones they love! Must be so hard for soldiers and their families! sad but a happy picture too! Knowing that Indra will be waiting for her master!


----------

